# How will you keep yourself occupied during the lockdown?



## SB2015 (Mar 23, 2020)

I am pleased that I have an outside space which needs a lot of attention after the wet winter.
Also happy that we both have lots of crafts that we do.


----------



## Robin (Mar 23, 2020)

I suspect the garden will never look so weed free.


----------



## C&E Guy (Mar 23, 2020)

Here's a question...

If I want to go out, in my car, go for a drive, sit somewhere on my own, drive home, speaking to no-one. Is that allowed?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 23, 2020)

C&E Guy said:


> Here's a question...
> If I want to go out, in my car, go for a drive, sit somewhere on my own, drive home, speaking to no-one. Is that allowed?


Well that's not exercise or for essencial reasons. I think quite possibley not.
Whether police are going to be stopping drivers is another matter. And if you sit somewhere suitable for you to do that exersice we're allowed out for, maybe you could get away with it.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 23, 2020)

I have a 300 acre forestry nr me which is Milly's favourite walk so a good hour + down there at 7 AM will be fine. Grass can be cut,crafts to do,(card making) I might contemplate some housework but that's as far as it will go. Lucky for me I need to have a nap most afternoons so that's more of the day taken up.

Part of my medical treatment is to walk as much as I can so that means Milly will still have her 20 min lunchtime walk as well.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Mar 23, 2020)

Laundry, laundry and more laundry. And if I get through that some spring cleaning.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 24, 2020)

Won't you be teaching your kid(s) part of the time?


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 24, 2020)

Plenty of things to do in house & garden, on weekend ordered box set of James Herriot books, loved tv series & been meaning to read books since, now good time as any.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2020)

No change to my lifestyle, other than the fact it is now described as 'quarantine'   I've worked from home since 2006, I have a library of 10,000 books, 5 guitars, a keyboard and a harmonica. There are hundreds of free online courses you can do at Open Learn (part of OU) and FutureLearn, I have a high quality  exercise bike and rowing machine, and a garden. I don't go to pubs, clubs, restaurants or the cinema, and only shop for food - for all other things I need I shop online 

If it wasn't for the nutters panic buying and the consequent difficulty of getting essential food items I'd have no real worries 

I appreciate, though, that not everyone would be happy with such a lifestyle, it's just the way our brains are wired, and for once I'm suited to the way the world is working 

This might be helpful to those who find themselves at a bit of a loss 









						A list of free, online, boredom-busting resources!
					

Click on any of the underlined headings/links below to find out more. (last updated - 08/01/2021)  Hello everyone!  I just wanted to say THANK YOU for all of your messages, emails, and comments. It means the world to me to know how many people from all over the world are benefitting from this...




					chatterpack.net
				




Also, free Audible books (no sign up required)









						Audible Stories | Audible.com
					

Free stories for kids of all ages. Audible Stories is a free website where kids of all ages can listen to hundreds of Audible audio titles across six different languages—English, Spanish, French, German, Italian and Japanese—for free, so they can keep learning, dreaming and just being kids.




					stories.audible.com


----------



## C&E Guy (Mar 24, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> Well that's not exercise or for essencial reasons. I think quite possibley not.
> Whether police are going to be stopping drivers is another matter. And if you sit somewhere suitable for you to do that exersice we're allowed out for, maybe you could get away with it.


Unfortunately, I also have MS and can't really do any exercise.It's enough for me to tackle the stairs a few times a day. The fatigue is just awful.

After last night, I am now terrified of even going out.  Someone will collect my prescription for me at the week-end, but I'll miss my wander (hanging onto a trolley) around the supermarket on Friday. If I get someone else to go, they'll possibly not get the stuff I would get for myself. But, I'll have to make do.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 24, 2020)

C&E Guy said:


> Unfortunately, I also have MS and can't really do any exercise.It's enough for me to tackle the stairs a few times a day. The fatigue is just awful.


I'm another one who has the fatigue problems with MS,  MS nurse told me use it or lose it for walking, so I shall do my morning walk as normal with doglet and for medical reasons I will take my normal 20 mins walk/stagger at lunchtime again with dog so her routine is kept as normal as possible.


----------



## Toucan (Mar 24, 2020)

My long awaited on-line grocery delivery arrived last night, and included in it were some packets of seeds for growing veggies. 
It included a packet of cress - well that cant be so hard to grow surely! 
I'm also trying to get thing going with some seeds from a tomato that had gone squishy, and an avocado stone. 

My success history on growing this sort of stuff isn't great.- but here goes, and you never know we may end up with something eatable sometime in the future.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 24, 2020)

I am working from home, never thought I would be so grateful for the distraction of having to work.  Other than that going to indulge in some of the crafts i have neglected over the past few years, I have loads of wool and embroidery silks not been used in years.  I am also going to take an interest in the garden, so maybe some weeding etc.


----------



## C&E Guy (Mar 24, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I'm another one who has the fatigue problems with MS,  MS nurse told me use it or lose it for walking, so I shall do my morning walk as normal with doglet and for medical reasons I will take my normal 20 mins walk/stagger at lunchtime again with dog so her routine is kept as normal as possible.



Thanks Sue. We live on a sloping road so it's not easy to walk outside. I refuse to have a dog for the simple reason that walking it would be an utter hassle.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 24, 2020)

C&E Guy said:


> Thanks Sue. We live on a sloping road so it's not easy to walk outside. I refuse to have a dog for the simple reason that walking it would be an utter hassle.


Totally agree re the slops as any hill is a struggle. Have you tried walking poles? They were suggested to me and oh wow what a difference in confidence they made for me. Fab for leaning on when I need a rest as well 
Having Milly was a God send really as she has made me push myself to do things and exercise which is a must. I credit Milly for keeping me active and stopping me from sitting in a chair all day long feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## zuludog (Mar 24, 2020)

I think I've made a comment about this elsewhere on the Forum, but here it is again

Here are my main indoor hobbies -

Model planes; I have about 25 unmade kits to go at
Knife making: I have 8 or 9 blades and loads of wood for handles to be made up
Leatherwork; Besides knife sheaths I want to make belts and wallets

For these I have all the glue, paint, tools and materials that I need
So you would think that I would be glad of the chance to catch up with my hobbies

And yet......  Somehow I can't seem to work up much enthusiasm. Perhaps it's because this has been forced upon me, and is not because I naturally want to do them
Plus my natural tendency to procrastinate

Well that has been the case for the past week or so, but this morning I got up bright and early, had several cups of coffee, and gave myself a good talking to
I'm letting myself in gently by reorganising my collection of model aeroplane paints

Also, someone has asked me to make them a belt - I just needed a shove to get me going


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Mar 24, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Won't you be teaching your kid(s) part of the time?


That too. Although we’ve always home educated so this isn’t any different really except we’re not doing groups as well. We’re very unstructured with lots of play and time when they don’t need me to be hands on as they’re old enough now not to need that intensity and as I can’t go and do other things the rest of the time is my own to try and catch up on household stuff that has been sliding while I’ve been in Norfolk so much (we moved my mum last week and the care home here was already in lockdown so not seen her since).


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Mar 24, 2020)

@zuludog that all sounds very interesting. I hope the momentum stays with you and you have fun with it all.


----------



## Ditto (Mar 24, 2020)

Bookworm with Corona telly on in the background. I find I have no attention span for anything other than Covid news!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2020)

C&E Guy said:


> Here's a question...
> 
> If I want to go out, in my car, go for a drive, sit somewhere on my own, drive home, speaking to no-one. Is that allowed?


This question was asked on the TV last night. The expert said it was fine, as long as you don't have to interact with anyone - she said you have to think about the petrol you are using and how you will get some more, or if you need to stop for a pee etc., so OK to just drive in the car, but try and think of all the possible implications of doing it


----------



## zuludog (Mar 24, 2020)

Here's an update already

I've started on my modelling paints, and it's surprising what turns up -- how on earth did I manage to accumulate 4 tins of US Navy Dark Blue?

I forgot about cooking
I already had several cookery books, and for Christmas I received 4 or 5 books on Mediterranean and Middle Eastern cookery
I have to admit that one way or another I haven't done much from them, but now that the Corona virus restrictions have been clarified it looks like we will be able to go out to buy food
And I will have no distractions that will prevent me from making decent, regular meals; certainly in the evening
In fact, cooking could *become *the evening's activity


----------



## Lucylemonpip (Mar 24, 2020)

I did some spring cleaning. Scrambled around on the floor cleaning the skirting boards - that was fun! Lost enthusiasm now.....   Lol. Have done some online games and walked the dogs.

Went food shopping this morning. Got all that I wanted, so that was okay. Got enough for a week of food, so I don’t have to go again during the week, on a Friday, like I used to, so that’s good. The tinned food aisles were almost empty. I don’t usually buy these kinds of things, but wanted some food in tins, just in case I fall sick, whether it be coved or a bad cold etc. as husband can’t go out currently, due to being laid up with bad groin strain. Well, if he will insist on moving heavy furniture around!


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 24, 2020)

zuludog said:


> I have to admit that one way or another I haven't done much from them, but now that the Corona virus restrictions have been clarified it looks like we will be able to go out to buy food
> And I will have no distractions that will prevent me from making decent, regular meals; certainly in the evening
> In fact, cooking could *become *the evening's activity


When it is my week to cook I choose one of the cookery books we have and try meals from there.
Admittedly that was BC.  Now it is a case of matching meals to what we have at present.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 24, 2020)

Thebearcametoo said:


> Laundry, laundry and more laundry. And if I get through that some spring cleaning.


if only we weren’t on lock down you could come and do our cleaning!!


----------



## Drummer (Mar 24, 2020)

We have spent a week with our son whilst our daughter in law has been in hospital having the fifth grandchild. We are due to go home later today and I am looking forward to the quietness and sleeping past silly o’clock. I will miss all the music and dancing events, but I can keep myself occupied no problem just finishing off projects without starting anything new before midsummer.


----------



## Toucan (Mar 25, 2020)

Whilst the sun shining, I've been focusing on getting the gardening done - and it's looking better than it has done for years - or it was until Jack Frost paid a visit last night and the tulips, magnolia and camellia or all tinged with brown - but they will probably recover.

It's probably NOT a good idea for most of us on the forum, but I was impressed by my daughter's partners solution to exercise in their family lock-down. Their house is being renovated - so scaffolding up and builders disappeared. He is using the scaffolding as an abseiling opportunity - and training my grandsons to do this ( he is a trained instructor)


----------



## Vickie (Mar 25, 2020)

Well my house has never looked so clean lol and I have signed up to do a few open university free course so hopefully will be kept busy and home schooling my 5 and 14 year old sons xxx


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 26, 2020)

Ditto said:


> Bookworm with Corona telly on in the background. I find I have no attention span for anything other than Covid news!


I've had to limit my time watching the latest news about Coronavirus ~ it was becoming addictive ~ and depressing and it's frightening when it comes nearer to home. There's 10 cases to date on the Wirral Instead I've signed up to receive regular email updates from GOV.UK Mail
Enjoy your bookworm hours Ditto!!
WL


----------



## PaulG (Mar 26, 2020)

My PSC decided to drown itself in its own ink so I've bought a new one, a Canon TS6350.
Spent all yesterday evening trying to get it to talk to my Mac Mini. ( Will try again today )
Should they be 2 metres apart ?


----------



## grovesy (Mar 26, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> I've had to limit my time watching the latest news about Coronavirus ~ it was becoming addictive ~ and depressing and it's frightening when it comes nearer to home. There's 10 cases to date on the Wirral Instead I've signed up to receive regular email updates from GOV.UK Mail
> Enjoy your bookworm hours Ditto!!
> WL


I signed up to that I am being deluged with emails.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 26, 2020)

PaulG said:


> My PSC decided to drown itself in its own ink so I've bought a new one, a Canon TS6350.
> Spent all yesterday evening trying to get it to talk to my Mac Mini. ( Will try again today )
> Should they be 2 metres apart ?


?


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 26, 2020)

Reading a good crime thriller (Banks mystery), Pilates, skipping, choir (need to download Zoom) and weaving stuff today.  Good to go with the flow and match activity to the weather.  Loving this sunshine.


----------



## Robin (Mar 26, 2020)

Did a walk over the fields yesterday, but farmer was slurrying the fields in one place, will concentrate on gardening today, and hope the smell has worn off before venturing for a walk in that direction again! Must remember to bring a bag of potting compost in from the garage, my next project for a rainy day is to repot all my houseplants. Meanwhile my daughter is embarking on her garden, it’s the first year in her new house, so we are not sure what is going to come up. I usually go and help, but she’s on her own with it now, so I am anticipating a lot of photos pinging in with the query 'Is this a weed?'


----------



## Toucan (Mar 26, 2020)

So another sunny day! 
Exercise session first, then my schedule (agreed with myself) is one housework 'nasty' item per day, and today is listed for oven cleaning - yuk. - Hmm no I think I'll skip it.
The weather is forecast to go cold and horrible again next week so I'll leave it until then. I'll have a lovely day sorting out the garden a bit more instead,


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 26, 2020)

Cleaned the windows yesterday, cleared up the grass from lawn mowing the other day and managed to weed between the slabs on the patio.

Task today when it warms up is to pressure wash the garden paths and cars. Cars as my elderly neighbours car will have a clean as well. M loves it when I wash my car as she knows I will do hers at the same time as long as I remind her to move it down the drive a bit so I can reach all parts.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 26, 2020)

zuludog said:


> And yet...... Somehow I can't seem to work up much enthusiasm. Perhaps it's because this has been forced upon me, and is not because I naturally want to do them
> Plus my natural tendency to procrastinate



You aren’t the first I've seen to mention this zuludog - lots of the time, people think ‘if only I had more time I would love to...’ but then when that time is forced upon them, suddenly it’s not always so easy to be motivated.

Like @Northerner, I have been working from home for years. Quite a bit of that work is disappearing and drying up, unfortunately (some projects can’t continue in the current circumstances), but there are other things that can be done in preparation of when the current restrictions are lifted.

If work has to stop I will be playing more guitar, doing more gardening and trying to do any little DIY jobs that I have the supplies in for.

Great thread @SB2015 - thanks for starting it


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 26, 2020)

Toucan said:


> So another sunny day!
> Exercise session first, then my schedule (agreed with myself) is one housework 'nasty' item per day, and today is listed for oven cleaning - yuk. - Hmm no I think I'll skip it.
> The weather is forecast to go cold and horrible again next week so I'll leave it until then. I'll have a lovely day sorting out the garden a bit more instead,


Pragmatism is good.  Why have your arms in an oven when you could be enjoying sunshine.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 26, 2020)

Practise, practise, practice
Picture upload again
It works.  Yipppeeeeeeeeeeee

Hand finishing (*Very* slightly felting) a blanket that I have woven for some friends.
Then rinse, stretch and dry. (The blanket not me)
Need it completed today before we lose the sunshine.


----------



## zuludog (Mar 26, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> You aren’t the first I've seen to mention this zuludog - lots of the time, people think ‘if only I had more time I would love to...’ but then when that time is forced upon them, suddenly it’s not always so easy to be motivated.
> 
> Like @Northerner, I have been working from home for years. Quite a bit of that work is disappearing and drying up, unfortunately (some projects can’t continue in the current circumstances), but there are other things that can be done in preparation of when the current restrictions are lifted.
> 
> ...




Interestingly, I had an email from a friend a day or two ago, and she said the same sort of thing

Her hobbies are small scale sculpture and painting (as in Yer Art, and not 'the back bedroom - two coats in one afternoon'.
She said that although she, and presumably no-one else, wants to be in this situation, it does present a perfect opportunity to do your hobbies without any interruptions
But she too dithered a bit, but then realised that she must treat it rather like job, and was determined to have something to show for it
Otherwise, when this thing is finally over we will wish we had this time again
So she has started on a couple of projects she had been wanting to do for ages

For my part, I have started on a couple of Airfix Hurricane kits

I think that almost inevitably the expression 'making the best of a bad job' comes to mind


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 26, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I signed up to that I am being deluged with emails.


Glad I'm not the only one grovesy, think I'll unsubscribe and just tune in once daily for latest updates.
WL


----------



## grovesy (Mar 26, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> Glad I'm not the only one grovesy, think I'll unsubscribe and just tune in once daily for latest updates.
> WL


I signed up for a What's app service too it acknowledged me but heard nothing since this was yesterday afternoon, but I will not fret over it.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 26, 2020)

Things are going to be a little more difficult, as I am now on crutches (my own from injuries in my active sporting days). Fell when moving some chairs and landed on my knee.  Pretty sure nothing is broken.  Oops.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 26, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Things are going to be a little more difficult, as I am now on crutches (my own from injuries in my active sporting days). Fell when moving some chairs and landed on my knee.  Pretty sure nothing is broken.  Oops.


Oh no , hope you get better soon.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 27, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Things are going to be a little more difficult, as I am now on crutches (my own from injuries in my active sporting days). Fell when moving some chairs and landed on my knee.  Pretty sure nothing is broken.  Oops.



Ouch!! Really sorry to hear this Sue 

Hope you can get access to sufficient stocks of painkillers, and that it eases really soon.


----------



## KARNAK (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh @SB2015 please take it easy {{{HUGS}}}.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 28, 2020)

I have an absolutely mindless job on my list of jobs to do.
Today I shall be sat removing rust and sanding down some reeds for my weaving looms.
An inside job for which I can sit down and rest my knee.  Perfect


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 28, 2020)

I’ve just received a commission for a painting of a T Rex from my grandson, apparently like the pastel portrait painting of a grumpy Native American chief I did that hangs in his bedroom. So I’ll need to order some pastel paper. That will be fun. I thought about putting my grandson in the painting hiding behind a log, but that might give him nightmares.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 28, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> I’ve just received a commission for a painting of a T Rex from my grandson, apparently like the pastel portrait painting of a grumpy Native American chief I did that hangs in his bedroom. So I’ll need to order some pastel paper. That will be fun. I thought about putting my grandson in the painting hiding behind a log, but that might give him nightmares.


I look forward to a post of what you produce Mikey
I think your decision not to include your grandson sounds very sensible.  No need for nightmares.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 28, 2020)

Today was a sleep day for me, took Milly for her morning walk then went back to sleep until lunchtime then promptly did the same after my afternoon walk. Conclusion is I did far to much yesterday and it caught up with me today


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 29, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Today was a sleep day for me, took Milly for her morning walk then went back to sleep until lunchtime then promptly did the same after my afternoon walk. Conclusion is I did far to much yesterday and it caught up with me today


I hope that you got a good rest Sue.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 30, 2020)

I suffer days like Pumper Sue. That’s the nature of systemic neurological disorders, a very common symptom. You do more one day, you pay for it the next. Yesterday, I made Chinese Pancakes to go with the Peking Duck. You can’t do the rolling sitting down, so simply standing, and leaning against the counter was enough to finish me off for today. Worth it, mind, it’s a matter of pride not buying ready made. Woke up at 11.15 this morning, with built in DP. Body still working on Winter Time!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 30, 2020)

Hats off to you for DIY Chinese pancakes @mikeyB - would never have thought of trying that!

Hope you bounce back after your exertion.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 30, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> I suffer days like Pumper Sue. That’s the nature of systemic neurological disorders, a very common symptom. You do more one day, you pay for it the next


You have my full sympathy, it's so frustrating isn't it?
After speaking to a lovely physio regarding the exercises I needed to do for my carpal tunnel surgery it was decreed that painting the fence would be a fab idea with the proviso I didn't do to much. So guess what I did and paid for it dearly  ? I never learn.


----------



## Drummer (Mar 31, 2020)

I have only been out of 'the grounds' only once this last week or more, to take a box of things to occupy the grandchildren round to the corner shop to be collected by a carrier. I promised to send some colouring books and crayons etc, and before I knew it I had filled a box with 10Kg of hopefully interesting stuff. 
I am still in the process of finding projects which need finishing off, and have been deciding how to prioritize them, so I have no shortage of things to do. I am hoping that the air warms up before the apple trees come into blossom, or the bees will not be flying. I have music to learn and practice, instruments to fettle (mostly melodeons) paperwork to sort - I find that once I start to have a sort out there are more and more jobs turning up.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 31, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Things are going to be a little more difficult, as I am now on crutches (my own from injuries in my active sporting days). Fell when moving some chairs and landed on my knee.  Pretty sure nothing is broken.  Oops.


Ouch poor you SB2915 ~ hope your knee isn't too painful ~ if it's bruised I _think _applying Arnica to your knee will help. Hope so.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 31, 2020)

Toucan said:


> Whilst the sun shining, I've been focusing on getting the gardening done - and it's looking better than it has done for years - or it was until Jack Frost paid a visit last night and the tulips, magnolia and camellia or all tinged with brown - but they will probably recover.
> 
> It's probably NOT a good idea for most of us on the forum, but I was impressed by my daughter's partners solution to exercise in their family lock-down. Their house is being renovated - so scaffolding up and builders disappeared. He is using the scaffolding as an abseiling opportunity - and training my grandsons to do this ( he is a trained instructor)


*What a brilliant idea to utilize the scaffolding, thumbs up to your daughter's partner.
WL
Edited *


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 31, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Practise, practise, practice
> Picture upload again
> It works.  Yipppeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> ...


Wow that's amazing SB you're very gifted  
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 31, 2020)

Mammoth sort out of bedroom furniture is in progress! Aaarrrggghh! I don't need half the stuff I've accumulated over the years so everything will go to charity. Latest motto: Buy something new ~ get rid of the old! Must remember this!

Also (whilst taking a coffee break) simultaneously shredding loads of old bills; bank statements etc. It's a never ending task!

I've tidied the under sink cupboard and put everything in plastic baskets so it's not a junk yard anymore! Did the same in the food cupboards & fridge freezer. Everything is much more accessible now This makes life a lot easier
But oh me poor ol' back & right knee are hurty
WL


----------



## Eddy Edson (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Uller (Mar 31, 2020)

I’ve been working from home for the past week and a half, but my company has asked us all to use some of our annual leave to allow a pause in company production, so off the rest of this week and a staggered working from home next week.
I bought a VR headset over Christmas and New Year after careful consideration for a couple of years, so I’m getting full use out of it now.
That and my rowing machine tells me I’m just about half way across the Atlantic


----------



## MikeTurin (Mar 31, 2020)

I normally work remotely but now the company asked to use some of the annual leave too. So during the day I am covered for some days a week. Normally I do some house chores like cleaning the cooking hood, do washing machine maintenance and so on  I'm becoming a perfect "casalingua"
In the evening I try to cook. Just made a big dent on an enameled aluminum pot after having cooked some asparagus.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 1, 2020)

Looks like making bread for my elderly neighbours is on the menu today and the foreseeable future. My poor bread maker will be able to retire with honours after the lockdown is finished


----------



## Ditto (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm watching telly as always, David Hockney's flower paintings are lovely. 



> Latest motto: Buy something new ~ get rid of the old! Must remember this!


 I just try not to buy stuff. It's all landfill. If I do buy stuff it'll be from a charity shop. I made my sister buy me a gorgeous candle lamp from Scope for my birthday next June.


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 1, 2020)

Running out of jobs in garden, living dining room could get fresh coat of emulsion, either that or give loft clear out after hoarding items up there for 30 years


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 1, 2020)

Just finished a scarf that I wove, twisting the ends of the fringe.  Pleased with the way it is a completely different colour on each side.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 2, 2020)

I don't see the point of clearing out lofts etc, during this time as tips/recycling centres and charity shops are closed .


----------



## Robin (Apr 2, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I don't see the point of clearing out lofts etc, during this time as tips/recycling centres and charity shops are closed .


At least people could sort it into three piles, 'keep' 'tip' and 'charity' so that when things start up again it’s easy to dispose of stuff. I’ve been sorting, I've got another pile marked 'kids'..loads of matchbox cars, lego, old schoolwork etc, to ask my kids if they still want, or decide to keep in case we ever have grandchildren.


----------



## Toucan (Apr 2, 2020)

Learning to use technology a bit more.

Family got me to install 'ZOOM' a free program, which means we can all link up together and have a video chat. Must say I find it a bit weird, but getting used to it.
Great fun yesterday when I linked up with youngest grandson (he did the techy linking bit). In normal times we often do cooking together so we did this by video link, each in our own kitchens making biscuits and it worked out well.

Bit of an issue for me as it produced a plate of quite tasty cookies - but my husband was a great help in dealing with that.


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 2, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I don't see the point of clearing out lofts etc, during this time as tips/recycling centres and charity shops are closed .



We have large garage grovesy, more space than enough to store things until normality resumes.

Council isn't collecting garden waste bin & wont be to June according to reports, bin is overflowing so been using bin bags as storage, few trips down tip when back open will do it.

Keeping busy is best in pandemic, good for physical mental health.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 2, 2020)

Toucan said:


> Learning to use technology a bit more.
> 
> Family got me to install 'ZOOM' a free program, which means we can all link up together and have a video chat. Must say I find it a bit weird, but getting used to it.
> Great fun yesterday when I linked up with youngest grandson (he did the techy linking bit). In normal times we often do cooking together so we did this by video link, each in our own kitchens making biscuits and it worked out well.
> ...


We did a Zoom bookclub last night which was good. As you say it is a bit weird but so good to see everyone and hear how they are managing.

 One friend mentioned that she had read a story to her grandson on Zoom having sent him a copy of the book beforehand so that he could follow it as she read as they would normally.  I loved that idea.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 2, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I don't see the point of clearing out lofts etc, during this time as tips/recycling centres and charity shops are closed .


At present I am not creating anything to throw away, just finding out what I have and making more sense of the contents of different boxes.  Very satisfying.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 2, 2020)

nonethewiser said:


> We have large garage grovesy, more space than enough to store things until normality resumes.
> 
> Council isn't collecting garden waste bin & wont be to June according to reports, bin is overflowing so been using bin bags as storage, few trips down tip when back open will do it.
> 
> Keeping busy is best in pandemic, good for physical mental health.


We don't have a garage. Shed full of shed stuff.
Well we are lucky up to now we are getting, our kerbside recycling and bin collections as normal, the tip is closed. Though if we are unable to have general refuse collection  ever 2 weeks , we will be stuffed. A few months ago our wheelie bin disappeared  after the collection, and the replacement one is half the size, of the old one. 
Our tip under normal circumstances restricts visits you can make in a month.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm playing Bookworm, I'm addicted. I'm also watching Corona telly, it's neverending. I should get in the garden but it's now raining. Lock-down is no different for me as I can't get Mum out anyways. I'm already acclimatised.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 2, 2020)

Is Bookworm a game or a pastime?


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 18, 2020)

plucked up the determination to get back to using my embroidery machine to do something useful for a change. Also learning how to sew, (not the same as embroideryl


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 18, 2020)

made another batch of hot not cross buns (I don't like the tasteless crosses) yesterday, ordered a dough proofer, can't wait for that.


----------

